# Tiny black bugs on head?



## Nugsisabun (Sep 5, 2016)

My rabbit is mostly indoors but in the summer I have a run fenced off for him outside. A few weeks ago I saw a little black bug in his fur, it was sort of () shaped. I didn't think much of it as he was outside and there are bugs. I noticed today he had about 4 of the bugs on top of his head by his ears (hes a lop). He also has two small patches where there is no fur and some big scaly white skin? Almost like dandruff but its big chunks. It's two very small spots and I can't find anymore bugs after removing the few I saw. 

Does anyone know what I can do to help him? Is it feas? Or Mites? They were quite big bugs, I could easily see their body and head and there was only a few. It almost looks like hes just been itching too much in and its irritated his skin?

Edit: They almost looked like fruit flies


----------



## Nugsisabun (Sep 5, 2016)

Update: I had my mom check and we found another bug + caught it. Its a flea. How do I safely get rid of them?


----------



## JBun (Sep 5, 2016)

Without seeing the bugs myself it's hard to say, but flaky skin and fur loss is usually an indication of mites, though fleas could be possible as well as you can see fleas and mites are usually not as visible due to their very small size. I would suggest taking your rabbit into the vet to get checked so the appropriate treatment can be given. Revolution(selamectin) for mites and fleas, or ivermectin for mites. I personally would go with Revolution/Stronghold(selamectin) as it would cover both mites and fleas.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Parasitic/furmite/fur_mite.htm
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Parasitic/fleas/Fleas.htm


----------



## Aki (Sep 5, 2016)

I successfully treated fleas on my rabbits before with stronghold (the one for kittens). Advantage for cats under 4 kilos and advocate are safe too. No matter what DON'T use anything with fipronil in it (like Frontline), it could kill your rabbit. I saw some treatments with essential oils in them, but then read warnings from people whose rabbits had terrible allergic reactions to them. So I would avoid that too even if it might sound safer.
Mine our fully indoors but they got them from my parents' cat (who didn't even had access to their room!)... fleas always find a way...


----------



## Nugsisabun (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for the help. I live in Canada and we dont have Revolution or Advantage or Stronghold here. I checked at our pet supply store and they gave me diatomaceous earth to put in the spots he uses. They also told me to bath him in it but petstores don't always know much and it seemed like a bad idea to have all that dust where he can breathe it in. I put some on my hands and worked it into his fur lightly as a start but I dont know if that's going to solve the problem.


----------



## JBun (Sep 5, 2016)

For Revolution/Stronghold, you should be able to get it from a vet. If you already have a vet you go to, you may just be able to call and ask if you can pick some up for your rabbit, without having to do an office visit to get it. Revolution/Stronghold can also be ordered online.

I would never use diatomaceous earth on a rabbit as it can damage lungs when inhaled and the intestines when ingested.


----------

